# Have you ever cheated while Playing a game?



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2022)

I have to confess I cheat all the time playing words with friends. I play with a friend of mine who is much younger than I am. She had a stroke many years ago when she was only 30yrs old. I try to put in a word that only gives me 2 or 3 points. I want her to win. Do you ever cheat?


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 3, 2022)

I am sure I have but I do not remember


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh yes when my daughter was little, I'd play so she would win... .. I'm a very competitive person.. but I wouldn't knowingly cheat to win...


----------

